# Auto Allure Discount



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Got an email this afternoon from Auto Allure:

"40% off our range 

Enjoy and get it whilst it's here"

Came with a code to use. 40% is a big discount, I wonder what's going on.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

pxr5 said:


> Got an email this afternoon from Auto Allure:
> 
> "40% off our range
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone knows anymore which is a shame really as I'd made a few purchases from them when they 1st started out on DW.

I got really confused like others, with the fixed price strategy promises to sudden flash sales like this.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

had the same email.

has anyone actually received an order from them recently. cos I heard some people saying theyd had orders canceled or were still waiting on dispatch, at the time they were taken off here.

reluctant to place my order ive been waiting to place, incase it goes into some purgatory where a company I don't 100% trust, has my money.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Had the email as well..tried to place order..web site wouldn’t have it!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

On the other main thread, Stonejedi was waiting for their order as it hadn't been delivered, was told it would've sent out again and then 2 weeks later, he just got a paypal refund, says no email, comments, apologies etc - just a refund.

Not good...post #7

Auto allure
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...uk/forum/showthread.php?t=405729&share_type=t


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Think lots of us got the email myself included.

They're still posting regularly on social media saw a post on Instagram today which mentions the "poorly family" however IMO still doesn't suggest it's impacting on them to any extent so just adds to the confusion of what's actually going on with them


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

I am not on any social media so wouldn't get their news so maybe it would be nice if they came on here and clarified things.
All well and good sending out the emails saying 40% off but if they keep running out of bottles and products then what is the point ordering and now that the trust has gone I wouldn't order if it was 95% off.
As I have said before it is a bloody shame as the products are good.
Like today I used their Show Finish Detailer for first time despite having it for 6 months plus, I came out from the local athletics track this morning and bird crap was on roof and this got it off but also cut through the dust very easy and did not smear in the sun, I was quite impressed and zipped round whole car with it and it was so easy on and off and left a very impressive glossy shine and left me hugely impressed by how it performed and very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I've been a big fan of AA up until now.
I didn't want to comment before now due to the potential of family illness.
However activity elsewhere would suggest this isn't the reason.
It seems odd to me that just as the group buy meets the requirements they disappear from the forum.
Hope I'm wrong and we will see them back, but there are other retailers with just as good products so the longer they leave it the less likely people will go back.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

dholdi said:


> I've been a big fan of AA up until now.
> I didn't want to comment before now due to the potential of family illness.
> However activity elsewhere would suggest this isn't the reason.
> It seems odd to me that just as the group buy meets the requirements they disappear from the forum.
> Hope I'm wrong and we will see them back, but there are other retailers with just as good products so the longer they leave it the less likely people will go back.


Well the family illness started back in February and they still got the goods out so I do not see why this would have changed.
It started before group buy was met as like i said before they never ran that thread or commented on it, which I thought strange at time hence why I never bought.
I did even toy with the idea big bruiser was Lee in disguise as 95% of his posts are Auto Allure related but never speculated on here as you always get shot down for saying what you think.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I got the code too but I’m afraid i won’t be doing anymore business with them. Which is a shame tbh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have tried too with no joy


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I was waiting on a refund, had an email saying can you do this and never got the money. It was my fault I didn't apply the discount code right. Was only for a few quid and being as they were having a bad time of it, didn't make a fuss. 
Love, boost, cracking product.


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

they sell in Halfords too if i'm not mistaken?


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

andy198712 said:


> they sell in Halfords too if i'm not mistaken?


You must be thinking of auto finesse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

Peter77 said:


> You must be thinking of auto finesse
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


your right..... i'll just get my coat


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I had the email too but haven't had the bottle to use it, reading some of the threads has put me off, shame really as i would like to try celator 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

What everyone has failed to understand is...After all the problems members have been having "myself included" with Auto Allure is that not one reply from them on any thread on Detailing World has been given back in defence of their actions,ask yourself how professional is that?Me personally i will never use them again for any products as their service and business model is starting to reflect on their true character,after all the group buys that were started nothing but an email offering a further discount from the shadows...a bit shady me thinks.SJ.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> What everyone has failed to understand is...After all the problems members have been having "myself included" with Auto Allure is that not one reply from them on any thread on Detailing World has been given back in defence of their actions,ask yourself how professional is that?Me personally i will never use them again for any products as their service and business model is starting to reflect on their true character,after all the group buys that were started nothing but an email offering a further discount from the shadows...a bit shady me thinks.SJ.


This was why I havent bought from them, yet on Facebook there seems to be fairly regular posts


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Facebook's the Devil imo ,so i dont use it,so cant comment.Great tool for a business,long distance contact and more.
I have a life and dont require or have the time for a virtual one .Neither do i subscribe to the,,, Its on Facebook brigade[must be true then]. Which have only replaced the Bloke in the pub said[that also must be true]. 
As for Auto Allure.Well,its a Shame,threads a poor read for a customer.I have a lot of the products they sell.I have been Very happy with them and the price i paid.
Maybe a lesson here.
Some time ago[8-12mths]they went more toward targeting/venturing into the murky world of the Motor Dealers/trades needs directly.Website changed,product sizes changed,they seemed to almost neglect everything else[seemed to].Almost stopped on here at one point.Went from constant deals,e mails,offers,flash sales ,,,lets see what Auto Allure have on offer when you logged in. 
This then Finished with the other end of the scale,Almost Vanished for a while and now this.I haven't ordered for a while.I haven't needed to since they changed .
Maybe the new GDPR/Brexit stuff,could be a factor.
I hope they get sorted,whatever the problems they are facing.

BB


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

I best not order anything.....


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Well I'm going for it.
Yes I've had 1 parcel not turn up, lost in post but Lee has always come good for it and thats good enough for me.

I need more Amaranth and it must be one of THE BEST QD sprays i have ever used.

Alan


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone care to share the discount code?  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

BTS said:


> Anyone care to share the discount code?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


40off


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

bigalc said:


> 40off


Thank you.

Will give it a punt I think!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Once you put items in cart click on checkout and place for discount code will come up


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I had the email too, I was tempted but following the debacles of the past with orders not being fulfilled etc I have declined to order anymore from them, the few products I did try I liked but I can get all I need elsewhere now, I would rather pay for reliability than just hoping for the best. 

Sorry AA


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

They last logged in on the 14th May;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=101676


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ey big bruiser has gone bit quite hasn’t he..... :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

brooklandsracer said:


> I did even toy with the idea big bruiser was Lee in disguise as 95% of his posts are Auto Allure related but never speculated on here as you always get shot down for saying what you think.


Well, there's a train of thought ...


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

My thoughts are that Auto Allure have decent products at decent prices. 

However, if I run out of something or want to try something new I want a company I know is reliable. I don't feel this with AA. 

Also when I find a go to product I really like I want to know it's always available and I don't have this confidence with AA anymore I'm afraid. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Really surprised by this as I've had a few orders from these guys and the only issue I had was the triggers weren't the best but I was sent replacements 

The products I've used have been pretty good and for the price I can't complain 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

All the flash sales, changes of business plans , public airing of personal problems, missed orders etc etc all seem very strange if your are trying to maintain a professional business .
Many detail shop stop taking orders for week due to holiday or personal problems and do not take orders during this period leaving the customer know where they stand. Much more professional way of doing thing in my mind.
I’ve had such great service from Jeff @ prestige car care, imran @ in2detailing and tony @ wax planet . I ask myself why would I trust auto allure with all this negative feedback . The simple sender is no. 
I hope they get themselves back on their feet and learn from the people above - reputation is everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I was a sucker and ordered some Saturday night. Had a order confirmation immediately. But nothing since. Sent an email Tuesday and Wednesday looking for an update, but nothing yet. I understand it was bank holiday Monday. But that still gives them Tuesday and Wednesday to dispatch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Fairtony said:


> Well, I was a sucker and ordered some Saturday night. Had a order confirmation immediately. But nothing since. Sent an email Tuesday and Wednesday looking for an update, but nothing yet. I understand it was bank holiday Monday. But that still gives them Tuesday and Wednesday to dispatch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No tracking details I take it then?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I saw this on their website just as their section closed and as going to ask about it, seemed a bit unusual for a web sales business



> From the 9th May 2018 we are only shipping via Second Class Mail which is a 2-3 business day delivery. We are packing only on Tuesday's so if you order Wednesday it will not be shipped until the following Tuesday so please take note - We are selling all of our stock at heavily discounted prices and to cope with demand for the time being this is the new procedure.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

So is anyone ordering from these guys? I really wanted to try celator but im having second thoughts if people are not receiving their orders.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I think most have gave up on them. A couple had been tempted in with the 40% discount over the bank holiday weekend. But I think even the die hard AA fans have lost faith now. I've ordered from them in the past and had no issues, decent products and very good pricing. But nothing ground breaking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

im having seconds thoughts now. i really like glitter qd as it really does make the flake sparkle nicely and leaves a very sharp finish on black metallic 
luxallure is a great shampoo too but ive been using others which i prefer now.

only products i tried really but just need to find another qd i am happy with, blackfire instant detailer is nice but its a lot more expensive.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Sam6er said:


> So is anyone ordering from these guys? I really wanted to try celator but im having second thoughts if people are not receiving their orders.


I ordered before I saw this thread. Placed an order for the Glitter QD on 27th so will update as things happen or don't happen!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I ordrred on the 28th So i am assuming despatch will be on 5th June.
HMMM


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

It's simply not the way to create a good business, its a shame because some of the products are very good. Shipping one day each week is very poor, take a leaf from the others e.g. Polished Bliss, all orders sent DPD with tracking and so fast to arrive. 
Lee might be a great bloke to deal with but they are losing customers faster than KFC without the chicken.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

nbray67 said:


> No tracking details I take it then?


Nope, and if what JoeyJoeJo says is correct, it really should have been dispatched Tuesday. 
Does anyone have any idea how to contact them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Fairtony said:


> Nope, and if what JoeyJoeJo says is correct, it really should have been dispatched Tuesday.
> Does anyone have any idea how to contact them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly Facebook or even instagram, they seem to be active on both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Fairtony said:


> Nope, and if what JoeyJoeJo says is correct, it really should have been dispatched Tuesday.
> Does anyone have any idea how to contact them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've their email if you're struggling...although it's hit and miss if you get a response.

You could try doing live chat with them on their web - if it's still running ?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Fairtony said:


> Nope, and if what JoeyJoeJo says is correct, it really should have been dispatched Tuesday.
> Does anyone have any idea how to contact them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No you won't get, I've never had, not even a dispatch email and did find this frustrating as you don't know when to expect your parcel...


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Just looked back, message is still on the Glitter product page but couldn't see it on the other couple I looked at


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Vossman said:


> It's simply not the way to create a good business, its a shame because some of the products are very good. Shipping one day each week is very poor, take a leaf from the others e.g. Polished Bliss, all orders sent DPD with tracking and so fast to arrive.
> Lee might be a great bloke to deal with but they are losing customers faster than KFC without the chicken.


Yes, it is far from ideal, however there may be a reason for it?

It was often mentioned that Lee worked for BMW IIRC? If the business is struggling, he still has to keep a roof over his head (they have kids afterall!) plus I've read elsewhere that Fay was pregnant?

Life can get in the way where a small business is concerned and I've far more respect for someone that delivers an order, albeit slowly (with an element of forewarning) than I have for someone who promises the World and delivers nothing.

I gave my old man the free 500ml bottle of bright tyres I got from them on a previous offer (had the 1 litre bottle for myself!) and spoke to him this evening after he's finally tried it and he's of the same mindset as myself that it's the best tyre shine we've used.

Please note, I'm not trying to justify anything. Hell, I work in commercial debt collection and I'm brutal! :lol:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

wayne451 said:


> Yes, it is far from ideal, however there may be a reason for it?


Yes there probably is but without them explaining what it is then what do people think ?



wayne451 said:


> It was often mentioned that Lee worked for BMW IIRC? If the business is struggling, he still has to keep a roof over his head (they have kids afterall!) plus I've read elsewhere that Fay was pregnant?


All the more reason to keep as many customers as possible informed and on their side ?



wayne451 said:


> Life can get in the way where a small business is concerned and I've far more respect for someone that delivers an order, albeit slowly (with an element of forewarning) than I have for someone who promises the World and delivers nothing.


They promised a group buy then disappeared as soon as the requirements were met ?



wayne451 said:


> I gave my old man the free 500ml bottle of bright tyres I got from them on a previous offer (had the 1 litre bottle for myself!) and spoke to him this evening after he's finally tried it and he's of the same mindset as myself that it's the best tyre shine we've used.


I also love bright tyres, it was in my group buy list, however what has happened to that ?



wayne451 said:


> Please note, I'm not trying to justify anything. Hell, I work in commercial debt collection and I'm brutal! :lol:


I guess I must be too


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

dholdi said:


> Yes there probably is but without them explaining what it is then what do people think ?
> 
> All the more reason to keep as many customers as possible informed and on their side ?
> 
> ...


I agree with all you say pal, bar one point 'disappeared on the group buy'.

I didn't think it would achieved the numbers. Granted, it did. Is there any confidence in that from the 'community'? No.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Maybe a bit of misunderstanding ?
They offered a group buy.
It achieved the numbers they required.
The day it did they disappeared from the forum.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> I've their email if you're struggling...although it's hit and miss if you get a response.
> 
> You could try doing live chat with them on their web - if it's still running ?


Could you send me it please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Seems strange all this. They always said they prided themselves on their customer service. Think they told us a bit too much at times, private stuff should be kept to themselves. I hope they come back as I like their products.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Bug Sponge said:


> Seems strange all this. They always said they prided themselves on their customer service. Think they told us a bit too much at times, private stuff should be kept to themselves. I hope they come back as I like their products.


I don't think you'll see them back on here nor their doppelganger bigbruiser.
However I would not rule out a rebranded company starting from scratch and starting again with a clean slate with buyers and any debts they may have incurred.
Yes they gave away to much private info but this only came across when they were backed in to a corner with buyers moaning about parcels not received.
I had a couple that I got resent out as 1 went missing and 1 was damaged but how do I know if they were ever sent when they never give out track info.
I only bought from them as the products were the best you could get for the price you paid but I also get better products from Prestige but cost 2 or 3 times more hence why AA was best value for money.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Fairtony said:


> Could you send me it please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem mate - dropped you a PM


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

It’s a shame! Looks like I’ll be going back to flagging down the auto smart van for bulk items. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

